# Sad day



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

It's a sad day today. After 2 and a half years i have sold my GTR. Many thanks to you all for the invaluable info i gained from this forum. Still going to hang around as you never know may come back to nissan at some point in the future....


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

It took me 4 days to realise I'd made a mistake.


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

What car for the next step , After the GTR R35?

Its really confusing

Nothing compares to R35, for Me


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

B27il said:


> What car for the next step , After the GTR R35?
> 
> Its really confusing
> 
> Nothing compares to R35, for Me


I agree. I had same dilema. Bought a new shape M5. I'm hoping it compares up. Didn't want anything less powerful and fir me the m5 was the only choice in this price bracket.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Feel for you mate. I hope you enjoy what ever you get next, but I think you may be back :chuckle:

Got to say that I'm still so smitten. I've even stopped looking at the ad's for other idea's. That's a first for me.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Big mistake buddy, as nice as a M5 is its not a R35 Gtr...see you soon back in one,Nissan got the 35 bang on rite it's an all rounder with power, looks and comfort it's in a league of its own....how could you let the beast go? Yourl miss it


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

SBR said:


> I agree. I had same dilema. Bought a new shape M5. I'm hoping it compares up. Didn't want anything less powerful and fir me the m5 was the only choice in this price bracket.


I hope you like it and it fills the hole left by the GT-R.
But having tried around 5 cars over 4 days I found a MY11 GT-R and put a deposit down.

Other cars are more practial, subtle or have more percieved brand image by those not in the know. But the GT-R just put a smile on my face a mile wide that other things I could afford couldn't. It just makes other cars for similar money feel... slow. 

I'd rather have a hyperspace button under the accelerator than be more sensible, which is why I have a diesel for running about. 

Get used to slowing down for corners more.


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

Takamo said:


> Big mistake buddy, as nice as a M5 is its not a R35 Gtr...see you soon back in one,Nissan got the 35 bang on rite it's an all rounder with power, looks and comfort it's in a league of its own....how could you let the beast go? Yourl miss it


You may well be right:chuckle:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Everytime I've sold one of my gtr's (32,33 and 34) I've always gone back to one after swearing I'd made the rite choice to sell it and buy something newer or more comfortable and then I think sod the new or comfort I need a gtr as nothing else compares as for power and cred, once I got my 35 I felt Nissan were thinking of me when they designed it because it ticks all the boxes for me so no need to change only maybe for a newer one in a couple of years and thats a may be as well.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

As long as you got a good deal on the M5, you could drive it 3-6 months and always come back to GTR if you feel you need to.

It's always nice to have a change for a little while and if you end up enjoying the M5 then fair play.

i've been feeling the same but decided im keeping the GTR and buying a second car - I'm going thru a midlife (at my age) so thinking about; atom, xbow or caterham.



:sadwavey:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

We all make mistakes buddy but it's not a mistake if you learn from it, go get your gtr back....lol do what I did gtr for me and Chrysler voyager for the family.


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

Verinder1984 said:


> As long as you got a good deal on the M5, you could drive it 3-6 months and always come back to GTR if you feel you need to.
> 
> It's always nice to have a change for a little while and if you end up enjoying the M5 then fair play.
> 
> ...


Feel like i got a good deal. Got quite a good bit above book for the GTR and got 20k off list for beemer which was 9 months old, couple of thousand miles on the clock and car has pretty much every extra. Having said all this still feel a bit sick about letting GTR go as i can honestly say, to date, it is the best car i have ever owned. Still to this day, i get thumbs up etc... From kids and adults alike. Suppose that's the downside with the beemer, everyone naturally thinks your an [email protected]@hole!!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Glad you said it SBR.....





joke


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Glad you said it SBR.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

It's the only car I been pulled by a coppa just because he wanted to tell me how much he loves the 35 and that he saving up to get one, I get compliments from the young, the old male and female......awsome car I love it I do. Anyway hope you enjoy the M5 for the short time yourl have it and you get top bux for it so you get good funds towards your new gtr


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Takamo said:


> It's the only car I been pulled by a coppa just because he wanted to tell me how much he loves the 35 and that he saving up to get one, I get compliments from the young, the old male and female......awsome car I love it I do. Anyway hope you enjoy the M5 for the short time yourl have it and you get top bux for it so you get good funds towards your new gtr


This is the first car I got stopped by a builder and his mate in their white van and then asked if I am the bloke from Fast & Furious : Tokyo Drift.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

SBR said:


> Feel like i got a good deal. Got quite a good bit above book for the GTR and got 20k off list for beemer which was 9 months old, couple of thousand miles on the clock and car has pretty much every extra.


Is it the old M5 then, or the newer one?
Didn't think it had been out 9 months yet.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

sw20GTS said:


> This is the first car I got stopped by a builder and his mate in their white van and then asked if I am the bloke from Fast & Furious : Tokyo Drift.


Slightly sad that I should know this, but there was no R35 in Tokyo Drift. There was a glimpse of one in Fast Five but technically the timeline of the latter film precedes that of Tokyo Drift. This is made even more bizarre by the appearance of a lexus LF-A in Fast Five. They really need better historical consultants in Hollywood.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

alex_123_fra said:


> Slightly sad that I should know this, but there was no R35 in Tokyo Drift. There was a glimpse of one in Fast Five but technically the timeline of the latter film precedes that of Tokyo Drift. This is made even more bizarre by the appearance of a lexus LF-A in Fast Five. They really need better historical consultants in Hollywood.


Big F&F fan then?  I never got past the 2nd installment...

I suspect they don't even know what the GTR actually is from their questions but I think to them it's something that would belong in a F&F movie. Also, me being Chinese might have something to do with that


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

sw20GTS said:


> Big F&F fan then?  I never got past the 2nd installment...
> 
> I suspect they don't even know what the GTR actually is from their questions but I think to them it's something that would belong in a F&F movie. Also, me being Chinese might have something to do with that


Not really a fan but if there are cars in it, I'll watch it. The second one (2 fast 2 furious) was quite memorable as it had the R34 in it briefly at the start, only to be replaced by an Evo VII later. One of the R34s used in the film was for sale for $80k. It was parked near the entrance of universal studios in LA. Saw it in 2004. Bit of a markup for a used and abused car but the film association makes it collectible I suppose. In the same year, one of the Shelby GT500 (Eleanor) cars from Gone in 60 seconds was for sale in Vegas for $250k!!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

alex_123_fra said:


> Not really a fan but if there are cars in it, I'll watch it. The second one (2 fast 2 furious) was quite memorable as it had the R34 in it briefly at the start, only to be replaced by an Evo VII later. One of the R34s used in the film was for sale for $80k. It was parked near the entrance of universal studios in LA. Saw it in 2004. Bit of a markup for a used and abused car but the film association makes it collectible I suppose. In the same year, one of the Shelby GT500 (Eleanor) cars from Gone in 60 seconds was for sale in Vegas for $250k!!


You'll be looking forward for the latest F&F instalment then


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Is it the old M5 then, or the newer one?
> Didn't think it had been out 9 months yet.


Yep the new one. Oct 11 were the first cars.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

The 6th??? film is filming at the moment..... Saw Paul walker and ludacris at their hotel in london today. 

J


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

james1 said:


> The 6th??? film is filming at the moment..... Saw Paul walker and ludacris at their hotel in london today.
> 
> J


That's the one. Heard there's gonna be load of GTRs (R35) in it. unfortunately though........................


opcorn:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Lst 20k in 9 months? Just confirms how good the GTR residuals are.

It took me 1 day to realise my mistake, and that was the bird time I sold one.

The first two times I sold for good reasons, only the third sale was a mistake, next day I was on the phone to dealerships looking for an identical one!


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

saucyboy said:


> Feel for you mate. I hope you enjoy what ever you get next, but I think you may be back :chuckle:
> 
> Got to say that I'm still so smitten. I've even stopped looking at the ad's for other idea's. That's a first for me.


Wow, that is exactly what i have done also a first


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Wow, that is exactly what i have done also a first


Same...sold last GTR regretted it so bought another!


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking sbr what aspects of Gtr ownership did you not enjoy ? And why a German m5 was it build quality ?


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

Gavinsan said:


> If you don't mind me asking sbr what aspects of Gtr ownership did you not enjoy ? And why a German m5 was it build quality ?


Tbh there wasn't anything i didn't like. To this day it is the best car i ever owned. I had it on a 3 year finance deal which is due to end soon so had to get something else. I drove a new GTR but didn't feel the 30k plus to change to a new one was value for money. I prefered my current GTR to the new one. I thought thr new model was a bit more refined. I liked the fact that the gearbox on my 10 plate was a bit rattley etc....then i chose the M 5 as it had similar power and that there isn't much else to consider in this price range.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

How is the M5?


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> How is the M5?


Picking it up on Tues. the bmw dealer couldn't tax it today so have to wait a few more days........


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

The new m5 is offering exceptional value a few dealers are offering in the low 60's for a brand new model. Still turbo so has tuning potential aswell. SBR did you ever consider just keeping your gtr and not changing at the end of the 3 year plan ?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well a thumbs up as it's the new M5 then. That's quite a saving, which just shows how new ones lose value. Smart move getting less than a year old with a hefty discount over list price.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Just remember its a rear wheel drive so be carefull in the wet buddy after being use to a 35 for two and half years it's been hard remember not to throw it around bends at high speed unless you like going sideways...abit like me lol


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

SBR said:


> Picking it up on Tues. the bmw dealer couldn't tax it today so have to wait a few more days........


 I've heard good things about the new M5. Clarkson reckons it's the most well rounded car in the world. I know what he says is worthless but he is hard to please and it did shut him up lol

Defo update with impressions.


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

Gavinsan said:


> The new m5 is offering exceptional value a few dealers are offering in the low 60's for a brand new model. Still turbo so has tuning potential aswell. SBR did you ever consider just keeping your gtr and not changing at the end of the 3 year plan ?


I did consider keeping past 3 years but after driving M5 i was smitten so just fancied a change for a while. I will almost certainly get a GTR again....


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Well a thumbs up as it's the new M5 then. That's quite a saving, which just shows how new ones lose value. Smart move getting less than a year old with a hefty discount over list price.


At the 83k list price i can't see anyone stumping up the cash but at 60k for a few thousand miles i thought it was the bargain of the century.


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

Takamo said:


> Just remember its a rear wheel drive so be carefull in the wet buddy after being use to a 35 for two and half years it's been hard remember not to throw it around bends at high speed unless you like going sideways...abit like me lol


It's gonna be weird going back to rear wheel drive but lookin forward to going sideways!!


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> I've heard good things about the new M5. Clarkson reckons it's the most well rounded car in the world. I know what he says is worthless but he is hard to please and it did shut him up lol
> 
> Defo update with impressions.


So picked her up this a.m. First impression.....awesome performance. Probably 95% of GTR power if not a match. Handling obviously nothing like a GTR! But still not bad. Exhaust note on standard exhaust simply awesome. Sounds like it has a valve in the exhaust which opens circa 3k revs. If you boot it in first and when you go for second, it let's out a loud crack. Presume unburnt fuel. Gearbox is a match for GTR in my opinion. Smoother on take off than my 10 plate GTR was and probably more aggresive on change up at full revs. Real kick in the back. Cabin ambience - very well built etc and super quiet on the motorway. Nothing like the GTR which was very raw - which incidentally i definately prefered. So all in, pretty chuffed but also still miss the GTR. They are 2 VERY different cars but both extremely good in my opinion.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Great choice mate. Enjoy getting sideways :thumbsup: there's a good vid by Chris Harris pitching the m5 against the 2011 gtr. It's a good watch if you have a chance.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Here you go mate 

2012 BMW M5 vs Nissan GT-R: Driven & Drifted - CHRIS HARRIS ON CARS - YouTube

The M5 is a lovely motor :smokin:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice one mate! I'm tempted by this as well but not sure if I need another big car...

I've heard there's plenty of gadgets on board too! Post some pics when you can 

edit: I'm intrigued when you said the standard exhaust note is nice. From reviews I seem to get the impression the car sounds "artificial" from the inside and sedate from the outside.


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

sw20GTS said:


> Nice one mate! I'm tempted by this as well but not sure if I need another big car...
> 
> I've heard there's plenty of gadgets on board too! Post some pics when you can
> 
> edit: I'm intrigued when you said the standard exhaust note is nice. From reviews I seem to get the impression the car sounds "artificial" from the inside and sedate from the outside.


If you have windows up it is pretty sedate on the note side. Had sunroof open earlier as there was a glimmer of sun and it is loud. Makes a sound like no other car i have owned. Sounds very similare to an SLR for instance, kinda spitfirey sound. Then on top if you floor it and let off hard it emits a loud bang. v different to GTR. Will try posting pics but not sure how to do?


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

saucyboy said:


> Here you go mate
> 
> 2012 BMW M5 vs Nissan GT-R: Driven & Drifted - CHRIS HARRIS ON CARS - YouTube
> 
> The M5 is a lovely motor :smokin:


Great vid. Love the way Harris drifts the GTR. He is a great driver imo.


----------



## X2K (Sep 24, 2012)

life goes on, the next one comes along


----------

